# October 2021 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Oct 2, 2021)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2021 nominations.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo must have been posted in the month of the current (this) contest, *determined by the GMT (UTC 0) Time Zone*.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## terri (Oct 4, 2021)

From the series Birds, birds and more Birds by lostprophet:


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

Good start. High bar set already.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2021)

"Red Deer Stag on Exmoor" by @Lez325


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2021)

"Portrait of a Puffin" by @Lez325


----------



## terri (Oct 21, 2021)

Moonset 10-21, by bulldurham:







I'll get the link in when I'm back on the laptop.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 23, 2021)

wow stunners


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 24, 2021)

Gray by @Tuna




__





						Gray
					





					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## PJM (Oct 24, 2021)

Kinsman Falls, NH White Mountains by @SquarePeg.
Kinsman Falls, NH White Mountains


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 31, 2021)

My beautiful granddaughter by @jcdeboever in Post your favorite shot from your most recent roll


----------

